# 4x4 Hearse



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I wanted to share a couple pictures of my hearse, which has become a regular part of my annual haunt. It's made from a '92 Jeep Cherokee Laredo, and stays like this year round.



















I don't have pictures of the interior yet, but I keep the rear seat folded down and a casket in the back. Things to add will be electricals in the coach lights to run flicker bulbs and curtains in the rear windows.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool & original. Great idea.


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool... Now I wish I had my old Jeep back! Beyond creative I can't wait to see it when you add the electricals!


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

Now that I've seen the PVC candles that have been posted, I think I'll do a pair of those for the coach lights. Now just to figure out how to wire them in series and run a switch down to the cabin.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Shouldn't be that hard to wire em up for 12 Volt and run it down the roof rack and in through the liftgate.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

I love it! What a creative idea!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a great idea
you could just use those small tea lights, or a voltage adpater from the power port (cigeret lighter) and then use flicker bulbs.
OK I have a jeep too so now I'll do this too


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't forget the landau bars.
http://www.gburnscorp.com/landau.html


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

Its all in the details. I hadn't even thought of something like that, but now as I look it certainly does need to find its way on the Jeep.


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

TNBrad said:


> This is a great idea
> you could just use those small tea lights, or a voltage adpater from the power port (cigeret lighter) and then use flicker bulbs.
> OK I have a jeep too so now I'll do this too


That's actually what I'm thinking of doing. I figure that if I just put the switch on the tea light to "on" and solder wires into the battery compartment I can wire two of them in sequence and then just run the wires through the drivers door to the ceiling. I could then put a small battery package and a switch right there above the drivers seat.


----------

